# Marijuana that leave white crystals all over your hands



## jro413 (May 20, 2014)

Got a strain smell really skunky but it leave white crystal or whatever it may be all over my hands or whatever I touch. Honestly I never seen weed like this cause it's not sticky. At first i thought they put something on it to make it look really good but it smoke decent no really strong but nice calm buzz. When I open some of the buds up the white stuff is not inside.


----------



## jaibyrd7 (May 20, 2014)

does it look moldy?


----------



## cat of curiosity (May 20, 2014)

probably glass. someone dusted it so it would sell.


----------



## jro413 (May 20, 2014)

jaibyrd7 said:


> does it look moldy?


Doesn't look moldy because when I touch it it comes off. I was researching bout glass and thought that was a possibility but didn't think I would get done like that


----------



## SirGreenThumb (May 20, 2014)

Think it may be laced. That is the only weed I have ever had that gets dust on your hands..


----------



## SirGreenThumb (May 20, 2014)

Taste it. If its bitter, than its coke if its sweet then they put sugar on it.


----------



## jro413 (May 21, 2014)

No its not coke, it would have numbed my tongue and not sweet enough to be sugar. Either some kind of fertilizer or glass to make it sale what I believe


----------



## ghb (May 22, 2014)

the only thing i can say is that is definately something that has been applied after the grow that shouldn't be on there. it has been years since i have seen somebody try tricks like that, i wouldn't smoke it personally.

no idea what it could be but it aint trichomes so you don't wanna be combusting it.


----------



## abalonehx (Jun 3, 2014)

trichs would never be that dusted on just the outer layer lol... dont smoke that. May be rolled in dog dandruff.


----------



## greenlikemoney (Jun 3, 2014)

Why would you buy something that looked like that? No, why are you buying weed?


----------



## yktind (Jun 3, 2014)

Considering the outside looks like a layer of something... I have no idea what it is. Looks weird though. 

I have never heard of putting glass on buds... That is so F'ed!!!


----------



## PoodleBud (Jun 4, 2014)

That is extremely strange and suspicious looking. Can you just ask the person you got it from what it is?


----------



## vro (Jun 26, 2014)

wtf that is sketch! i would pull that guy out of his car and run him over 69 times if he tried to sell me something like that! better start growing your own nade!!


----------



## meroe (Jun 26, 2014)

shit go man, even worse u got so much of it


----------



## meroe (Jun 26, 2014)

if i were u id just sell it... as some to shelf shit


----------



## Squidbilly (Jul 9, 2014)

That is wild. Sorry you bought that :/


----------

